# recycling



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I recycle lamps and ballasts by throwing them away. :whistling2:


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I recycle lamps and ballasts by throwing them away. :whistling2:


don't lie...you do one step better and reuse them....:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

oldman said:


> don't lie...you do one step better and reuse them....:laughing:



If that's what makes you all hot and bothered, you go right ahead and think that. :laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.epa.gov/waste/hazard/wastetypes/universal/lamps/index.htm


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Watch those low pressure sodium lamps as they tend to catch fire..
Break one up in a metal bucket and add a little water and watch the sparks fly.. 
They set the landfills on fire.

Heres a link to the data sheet. http://www.nofs.navy.mil/about_NOFS/staff/cbl/LPSnet/LPS-MSDS.pdf


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Already got this in UK...bit of a farce really.
All Hg lamps have an additional WEEE levy [waste electrical electronic equipment] of 15p per lamp.
This is supposed to pay for the 'end of life disposal and reclamation'.

Most of my suppliers will take the old lamps off you but, now here's the killer; some of them just direct you to the local recycling centre BUT we are not allowed on the local recycling centre if in a works vehicle or truck or van. SO they expect us to pay again to go onto a commercial tip site
Guess where my lamps come from:whistling2:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm all for recycling:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFAuo9a5lbk


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Watch those low pressure sodium lamps as they tend to catch fire..
> Break one up in a metal bucket and add a little water and watch the sparks fly..
> They set the landfills on fire.
> 
> Heres a link to the data sheet. http://www.nofs.navy.mil/about_NOFS/staff/cbl/LPSnet/LPS-MSDS.pdf


 i'am going to have to try this


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> I'm all for recycling:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFAuo9a5lbk


 i'am also going to have to try this


----------

